# Welcome - Please read before posting



## WebmasterPete

Welcome to the offiical discussion forum for the DIS Unplugged.  For those of you not familiar with it, the DIS Unplugged Roundtable discussion is a weekly podcast/audio show that covers a wide range of topics that relate to planning a Walt Disney World, Disneyland or Disney Cruise Line vacation.  The show features 6 members of the DIS team (Pete Werner, John Magi, Corey Martin, Bob Varley, Kevin Klose and Julie Martin).   Our show airs each Tuesday and can be found at http://podcast.wdwinfo.com 

While we welcome comments and discussions about our show, we ask that all topics posted here remain specific to the DIS Unplugged.

Thanks for joining us, and enjoy the show!

Pete Werner


----------



## DisneyDame27

Hi all, I wanted to let you know that I finally got onto the boards (it only took 2 weeks to learn what to do)  I got my email from Julie and was so excited to hear my email would be read on the anniversary show!  
     I wasn't able to listen to it on Friday but I downloaded it and listened to it on the 2 hr ride to visit my Mom.  She's been ill and in the hospital on and off since my Dad passed away in Feb '06.  This last hospital visit has led us to having to put her in a nursing home.  Needless to say I needed the pick-me-up that I am guaranteed to get from listing to you guys!
     I am so happy to be part of this tremendous group of people who listen and participate here.  I want to wish all of you the best and hope that you will all be together for the 20th Anniversary!!!!  Anita F. - Oxford, MA
     P.S. I love my gardening bag!


----------



## Lewisc

Is there any place to read a summary of the podcast?


----------



## disneytraveler

Hi Kevin and team !
  I have to check the rest of the forum out.


----------



## crewriam816

just wanted to say the podcast is great! Many laughs and more to come!  
Cant wait until next weeks.


----------



## GRUMPY0711

Great show Pete. Would it be possible to meet with you guys for a photo-op the week of 11/17-11/24? My family listens to the podcast while we go about our business of preparing dinner and doing homework on Tuesday evenings. This is reminisant of families in the past gathering around the radio listening to the Lone Ranger. Please note that our children are all grown students 17,18 and 20. We certainly are attentive to and are appreciative of the material that you guys have gathered. Keep up the great work.


Jon (grumpy0711)


----------



## minicoopercraig

Hey! Just joined up through iTunes, I'm just confused on how to download them. Should I get them all to get caught up? (Which would take about a year and a half!) Or are there any there are stand outs that I HAVE to listen to?


----------



## nezy

I feel almost foolish asking these questions but how do I actually view the podcast? Do I need an ipod?  Can I link up thru the Dis bds. or do I have to go to itunes? 

I have also downloaded some dis podcasts of CC or EPCOT but they took hrs just to get a few minutes--anything faster?


----------



## ADP

nezy said:


> I feel almost foolish asking these questions but how do I actually view the podcast? Do I need an ipod?  Can I link up thru the Dis bds. or do I have to go to itunes?
> 
> I have also downloaded some dis podcasts of CC or EPCOT but they took hrs just to get a few minutes--anything faster?



Hi Nezy,

You don't need an IPOD to listen to the show.  You can listen to it on your PC.  There are several ways to link to the show via your PC.  Linking through the DIS is easy.  

Here is the link to the main Podcast page which has a link to the show.  This page also contains all of the podcast information including show notes.  The date of the show is usually posted above the link.  
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/

You can also link to this weeks show by clicking this link below. 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable80-021208.mp3

Also, here is the page that has all of the past shows of the DIS Unplugged podcast.  This way you can get caught up on all of the great shows from the past.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/archives.htm


----------



## disneydad1954

Hey guys got an I-pod for fathers day and after figuring out how to use it found the podcast and have been listening ever since. Look forward the the show each week as I find it very helpful and informative. Thank you for bringing me a piece of WDW each week.      Thanks Again,

Bob For President.


----------



## JeemaRee

I just found the podcast on iTunes a few weeks ago and have been listening to the prior 'casts and am so proud I'm acutally into April.  I've listened to a few other Disney podcasts from other sites but this is definitely the BEST!  I laugh out loud at least once during each show and usually I'm crying because I'm laughing so hard.  Keep up the great work and I'm happy to have found such a great show!


----------



## Takodacaleb

WebmasterPete said:


> Welcome to the offiical discussion forum for the DIS Unplugged.  For those of you not familiar with it, the DIS Unplugged Roundtable discussion is a weekly podcast/audio show that covers a wide range of topics that relate to planning a Walt Disney World, Disneyland or Disney Cruise Line vacation.  The show features 6 members of the DIS team (Pete Werner, John Magi, Corey Martin, Bob Varley, Kevin Klose and Julie Martin).   Our show airs each Tuesday and can be found at http://podcast.wdwinfo.com
> 
> While we welcome comments and discussions about our show, we ask that all topics posted here remain specific to the DIS Unplugged.
> 
> Thanks for joining us, and enjoy the show!
> 
> Pete Werner


I just relized that yiu still have bobs name in you're post if you want to get it out that would rock


----------



## Jubilee

Takodacaleb said:


> I just relized that yiu still have bobs name in you're post if you want to get it out that would rock



He's still here in spirit


----------



## disneyholic family

two questions:

1. Do emails/phone calls to the podcast have to be questions?
or can they also be comments? (for example, a comment on something that was discussed in a prior show)


2. what is the phone number?   the email address?  (i guess that actually makes it 3 questions)...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

disneyholic family said:


> two questions:
> 
> 1. Do emails/phone calls to the podcast have to be questions?
> or can they also be comments? (for example, a comment on something that was discussed in a prior show)


Nope, it can be a comment, and idea, or even a shout-out from another part of the world.




> 2. what is the phone number?   the email address?  (i guess that actually makes it 3 questions)...



From the DisUnplugged Podcast Page...http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/



> ...write us at podcast@wdwinfo.com or call us toll free from within the U.S. at 877-310-9662 (outside the U.S. call 407-574-5093)


----------



## disneyholic family

UrsulasShadow said:


> Nope, it can be a comment, and idea, or even a shout-out from another part of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the DisUnplugged Podcast Page...http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/




thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MerriePoppins

I'm new too. Thanks for all the answers.


----------



## catycatcat4

WebmasterPete said:


> While we welcome comments and discussions about our show, we ask that all topics posted here remain specific to the DIS Unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Werner



Funny thing is halve of them don't lol


----------



## tessdoesdisney

Hello to everyone! I am new to the boards, new to Orlando and new to the extreme weather in Florida. I have been lurking for several weeks, learning all about Disney and the great people who love Disney and the Podcast. You seem like a fun group!


----------



## Love2Live

Cool


----------



## Love2Live




----------



## Love2Live




----------



## Jetstar

Hello POD crew.

I just wanted to let you know what a big help POD casts have been while I've planed our Disney World trip in Dec.

I enjoy listing to all of you each week. 

Thanks again.

Oh just so you know, we will not be swimming in the fresh water lakes. However ever time I tell someone about the amoebas in the fresh water, they think I'm telling tall tales. Mainly because in Canada the worst thing we need to worry about is the ice. Ha ha 

Lisa


----------



## MovienutNiffer

Just wanted to say howdy and love the podcast!  I'm leaving for WDW in four days and my sister has been having me listen to your broadcasts to make the time go by faster!  Unfortunately IT DOESN'T HELP!!!  I just want to get there sooner!  Keep up the fantastic work!  And stay out of the damn lakes!


----------



## jsoren11

Hi all!!!

My wife and I are from the Denver area in Colorado.  We cant wait until Wednesday every week.  The podcast is seriously the brightest part of our week as we are preparing for our Jan vacation. My 8 and 10 yr old both know the cast by name, and after the "pooh size" (which by the way is my size too) comment, I think they know a little too much about the cast.

We have religiously scheduled our trip to coincide with the reccomendations of the podcast crew, even to the extent of cancelling at san angel and getting ADR's at the Poly.  

You all have really influenced us for this trip alot...... Now, that being said.....

After all of this planning and listening to your endless rants and raves week after week, your complaints about the silliest things, this trip better be awesome!!!!  If not, its all "YOUR FAULT KEVIN!!!"

Ok, just kidding, we love you all and will probably be faithful disunplugged listeners to our graves...

Thanks for everything!!

Jon and Chris


----------



## jsoren11

OMG!!! Im having so much fun learning how to make my signature!!!  This is a blast!!!


----------



## zeusywoo

Hello podcast crew! Thank you so much for being out there bringing us such an entertaining podcast.  I look forward to all of them.  Pete, hope all is well.  Julie can't wait for you to have the little bundle of joy.  It's great to hear the updates, you to dad.  Please keep informing us. Thanks again.


----------



## MelissaFromRI

Hello Podcast Team  
I listened for the first time the other night and I am hooked! The podcast is honest and entertaining and is now my new favorite thing to listen to  
Keep up the good work and thanks for providing something truly great to us die hard Disney fans


----------



## CanadianDISfan

Hi all,

Your podcast is by far the best I've heard in terms of entertainment, information, humour, interest and credibility!  Thanks so much!

20 days until our next trip to WDW!!  Woohoo!


----------



## Gav N Becx

I suspect that about 50% of you will already know who I am either through the Toy Story Mania event or the recent incredible Cruise adventure.

I had a temporary arrangement with the other half (Becx), whilst I was posting under the ID Becx N Gav. Decided it was time for that arrangement to come to an end and thus have setup my own ID. Thought that 'Gav N Becx' was a good play on words....

You can find me on Facebook if not already added - just look for Gavin Wooding - I'm on a few Disser friends lists. 

I plan to sort out my post count with the admins, probably by reducing Becx's and topping up mine. So if you see a sudden boost, you'll know why. Am just waiting for them to get back to me, but know that with the weather over there, this request will be at the bottom of a long list!!!

Have been listening to the podcast since about Jan 2008 and can't wait for it to come out every week. Of course now that I've joined the Iphone addicts amoungst you, I can now get them whilst at work yeh!

Counting down to the next cruise 

Gav.


----------



## Becx N Gav

Gav N Becx said:


> I suspect that about 50% of you will already know who I am either through the Toy Story Mania event or the recent incredible Cruise adventure.
> 
> I had a temporary arrangement with the other half (Becx), whilst I was posting under the ID Becx N Gav. Decided it was time for that arrangement to come to an end and thus have setup my own ID. Thought that 'Gav N Becx' was a good play on words....
> 
> You can find me on Facebook if not already added - just look for Gavin Wooding - I'm on a few Disser friends lists.
> 
> I plan to sort out my post count with the admins, probably by reducing Becx's and topping up mine. So if you see a sudden boost, you'll know why. Am just waiting for them to get back to me, but know that with the weather over there, this request will be at the bottom of a long list!!!
> 
> Have been listening to the podcast since about Jan 2008 and can't wait for it to come out every week. Of course now that I've joined the Iphone addicts amoungst you, I can now get them whilst at work yeh!
> 
> Counting down to the next cruise
> 
> Gav.



Fancy seeing you here 

That sig looks familiar 

Oh and you'll never have as many posts as I will, I will make sure of that


----------



## miss missy

Becx N Gav said:


> Fancy seeing you here
> 
> That sig looks familiar
> 
> Oh and you'll never have as many posts as I will, I will make sure of that



You two are a hoot!!


----------



## Gav N Becx

miss missy said:


> You two are a hoot!!




Yeh! We have a fan.

Autographed photos are fifty dollars.

Pleasure to have made your acquaintance miss missy!

Gav.


----------



## MenashaCorp

Gav N Becx said:


> Yeh! We have a fan.
> 
> _*Autographed photos are fifty dollars.*_
> 
> Pleasure to have made your acquaintance miss missy!
> 
> Gav.


 

How about just buying you a couple of pints?


----------



## Gav N Becx

MenashaCorp said:


> How about just buying you a couple of pints?



I think I could cope with that! glug glug glug.





Gone!

Now you've got me thinking about beer. I sure do miss getting that cruise line mug refilled!


----------



## Cyrano

Gav N Becx said:


> I suspect that about 50% of you will already know who I am either through the Toy Story Mania event or the recent incredible Cruise adventure.
> 
> I had a temporary arrangement with the other half (Becx), whilst I was posting under the ID Becx N Gav. Decided it was time for that arrangement to come to an end and thus have setup my own ID. Thought that 'Gav N Becx' was a good play on words....
> 
> You can find me on Facebook if not already added - just look for Gavin Wooding - I'm on a few Disser friends lists.



Good to see you posting here under your own steam 

I'm on facebook, see the link


----------



## miss missy

Gav N Becx said:


> Yeh! We have a fan.
> 
> Autographed photos are fifty dollars.
> 
> Pleasure to have made your acquaintance miss missy!
> 
> Gav.



  NICE TO MEET YOU TOO!!  fifty??? hmmm and hers must be 1000.00   (women stick together!!)


----------



## Anjiebaby

Hi Podcast Crew
I've been on the dis for 4 years now but I am new in these parts. I don't remember how I found the podcast but I think it was to combat my DH filling my Christmas present I touch with You tube clips of people getting hit in the groin. 
Before we left on our April 26 - May 3 Disney trip I downloaded the last 2 years of podcasts and have been working my way backward. I no longer listen to radio in my car it is Dis Unplugged Podcasts or nothing, my non dis friends won't ride with me anymore. My DS9 is a convert though and sucks up all the information he will help me plan our next trip. He is already giving little reviews of where we stayed and where we ate. 
I have made it back to Dec 24, 2008 and am slowly learning a bit about who you all are. I guess if I want to see who you all are I will have to wait for the Cruise Podcast Video.
Thanks for the Podcast it keeps Disney in my life when I can't be on the boards!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Anjiebaby said:


> Hi Podcast Crew
> I've been on the dis for 4 years now but I am new in these parts. I don't remember how I found the podcast but I think it was to combat my DH filling my Christmas present I touch with You tube clips of people getting hit in the groin.
> Before we left on our April 26 - May 3 Disney trip I downloaded the last 2 years of podcasts and have been working my way backward. I no longer listen to radio in my car it is Dis Unplugged Podcasts or nothing, my non dis friends won't ride with me anymore. My DS9 is a convert though and sucks up all the information he will help me plan our next trip. He is already giving little reviews of where we stayed and where we ate.
> I have made it back to Dec 24, 2008 and am slowly learning a bit about who you all are. I guess if I want to see who you all are I will have to wait for the Cruise Podcast Video.
> Thanks for the Podcast it keeps Disney in my life when I can't be on the boards!



Welcome aboard Anjiebaby!!

Your post made me laugh.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## bourlea

Hi podcast crew from Adam in the UK

Like the previous post from Anjiebaby, i have been lurking on the boards since last year, mainly using the disboards dvc forums (as you have more info then the UK site im normally on) then i discovered the podcasts!

You have taken over my life, i downloaded every podcast from the start of 2009, (you filled up my 4gb ipod and i have now had to buy a bigger one ;o) 
and im listening to 3 a day, travelling in the car to and from work but im only up to the 27th May, so im not up to date yet.

I have just spent the last 2 journeys listening to the podcast cruise and I would love to attend the next one or even a meet because it sounds like you all had a really great time, once iv convinced my wife and daughters that we should buy into DVC after our visit to the world in August i will move onto the Disunplugged podcruise, (if thats not possible due to school holiday limits then a call to Dreams might be on the cards ;o) )

Anyway, what im really trying to say is that the show is brilliant, im laughing at 5am in the morning and laughing 12 hours later when driving home. 
After hearing on the podcasts about the blogs iv discovered and registered on that site and will try out Dis Radio (only twitter and facebook to go then)

So thankyou for entertaining me and reminding me i need to return to the world, keep up the good work

Adam


----------



## DisneyKevin

Welcome Aboard Adam!!!!!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## manajaq

Hi Podcast Crew, 
I'm a new listener and I have really been enjoying listening to the show these last few weeks.  I don't make a lot of trips down to the World, and it is great to hear what's going on in the news and "relive the magic" as I've heard many people way.  I'm also making a mental list of new things to include in my plans for future trips down the road.  Thanks all!


----------



## Maleficent72

I just joined recently....
I listen to your show nonstop in the car, for it's humor and informative bits as well. You guys not only saved me money on a Dinning Plan but helped me to get an Upgrade on my Resort.
Sent you an email about it, YOU GUYS (and SUPERWOMEN) ROCK!


----------



## Becx N Gav

bourlea said:


> Hi podcast crew from Adam in the UK
> 
> Like the previous post from Anjiebaby, i have been lurking on the boards since last year, mainly using the disboards dvc forums (as you have more info then the UK site im normally on) then i discovered the podcasts!
> 
> You have taken over my life, i downloaded every podcast from the start of 2009, (you filled up my 4gb ipod and i have now had to buy a bigger one ;o)
> and im listening to 3 a day, travelling in the car to and from work but im only up to the 27th May, so im not up to date yet.
> 
> I have just spent the last 2 journeys listening to the podcast cruise and I would love to attend the next one or even a meet because it sounds like you all had a really great time, once iv convinced my wife and daughters that we should buy into DVC after our visit to the world in August i will move onto the Disunplugged podcruise, (if thats not possible due to school holiday limits then a call to Dreams might be on the cards ;o) )
> 
> Anyway, what im really trying to say is that the show is brilliant, im laughing at 5am in the morning and laughing 12 hours later when driving home.
> After hearing on the podcasts about the blogs iv discovered and registered on that site and will try out Dis Radio (only twitter and facebook to go then)
> 
> So thankyou for entertaining me and reminding me i need to return to the world, keep up the good work
> 
> Adam



Hi Adam - how is it going with the Podcasts - I need a week off work to listen to the older ones 

Glad you found the Podcast - it rocks and all the crew are just the most welcoming bunch of people  I hope you can hold up the UK end and come on the next Podcast cruise  Good luck with DVC - it's the best thing we've ever done 

Hope to see you on the boards 



manajaq said:


> Hi Podcast Crew,
> I'm a new listener and I have really been enjoying listening to the show these last few weeks.  I don't make a lot of trips down to the World, and it is great to hear what's going on in the news and "relive the magic" as I've heard many people way.  I'm also making a mental list of new things to include in my plans for future trips down the road.  Thanks all!





Maleficent72 said:


> I just joined recently....
> I listen to your show nonstop in the car, for it's humor and informative bits as well. You guys not only saved me money on a Dinning Plan but helped me to get an Upgrade on my Resort.
> Sent you an email about it, YOU GUYS (and SUPERWOMEN) ROCK!


----------



## basketlacey

Hi guys!  I started listening to the pod casts a couple months ago.  I started with some from earlier this year.  I think I am going to jump to current now and go backwards.

I have to tell you, I find myself LOL quite a bit.  You guys are a riot.

I love Disney but I am not quite the die hard fan as some are on the boards.  I may be kicked off the boards for admitting this but we have been hitting WDW about every third year so that we can fit in some other vacation spots!  Some years, we even stay close to home.  It depends on the vacation budget for the year, ya know?  Anyway, I absolutely believe in the magic of Disney and love it when we get to go.  (Please don't disable my username, k?)

So my quesion - is there a place where you have posted bios and user names for the podcast crew?  I have been able to piece together a lot of it but sometimes I think I am still behind.  I would love to know a little bit more about the team.

Don't laugh at this but I use to not be able to tell John and Kevin apart by their voices.  But then I figured out (or at least I think I did) that Kevin is just chiming in a lot!  LOL  Kevin please don't take offense!  Just kidding around with you!  

It is only fair that I share a little info about myself - My husband and I have been married for 13 years (as of next week).  We have three kids - dd,10; ds, almost 8; dd, 5.  We both work full time and between jobs and the kids, we are super busy.  We have taken the kids to WDW twice.  Our third trip is planned for October and we can't wait.

Thanks for what you are doing!  I very much enjoy these boards!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi basketlacey....

Welcome aboard.

Thanks for the nice comments. I think you will find Disney fans of every variety here. This is a friendly place to hang out.

Please keep in mind that someof these folks have been chatting for a few years now, so it may seem like there is lot of "in" jokes. Make yourself known, get to know the other folks and I think you will find that you are pulled right in.

As for our bios and photos.....some of us...ok, John and I... have asked that our photos not be posted. We do restaurant reviews, and they arent always good. I wouldnt want anyone doing anything to our food. 

There is a anniversary show that would give you a lot of background.

Enjoy listening.

Thrilled to have you aboard.


----------



## basketlacey

Oh - I definitely understand about the inside jokes! Right now I am trying to figure out what the big deal is about swimming in the lakes.  Regardless, I crack up when I listen!

I hear ya about the photos!  I actually love the restaurant reviews.  I am very excited that you are doing some offsite reviews because we are staying offsite in October.  We have actually rented a house because there are 13 of us and we wanted to stay together.  It ended up that we are going to be there during free dining so we will likely be looking for some offsite restaurants because I think they will be much less crowded!


----------



## DisneyKevin

I can clear up the "lakes" comment.

Every year, we do a story about not swimming in lakes in FL...especially in warm weather.

A very nasty amoeba grows in the warm water. It thrives in the sand in the shallow areas.

If this amoeba gets into your mucous membranes, it can lead to a quick and nasty death. This usually happens to children.

Also...several of our podcast team (not me) took a fishing excursion on Bay LAke so that we could reort on it. During the trip, the guide showed the team aligators and poisonous snakes.

After reporting on the deaths of kids and the aligators and snakes, someone posted a photo os kids swimming behind the Polynesian....in front of the no swimming sign.

We talked about it again and another podcast let people know that we were over-reacting. 

Shortly after that...another child died from this brain eating amoeba.

This is where "stay outta tyhe damn lakes" comes from.

Now....the rest is up to you.

Have fun.


----------



## Slark

Hi Kevin and all on the boards -

I am fairly new at this as my post count indicates, but I am not new to Disney.  My wife, son, and I get to WDW and/or Disneyland 2-3 times per year, are members of DVC, and considered ourselves fairly big Disney fans...

...until we discovered the DIS and the Podcast.

Like several other in this thread, I am hooked on the Podcast. I listen to at least two each day (yes, I am going to listen to all of those on iTunes eventually!!)  The Podcast is funny, easy to listen to (even on subjects that have no bearing on me) and is very informative on those subjects that do have a bearing on me!

Congratulations on steering the evolution of this community into a thriving forum and (hopefully) a real business for yourselves.  Like I said, I thought I was a real fan, until I got here!

BTW, I actually sent in an email question for the Podcast last week (1st time) regarding offsite dining ideas, which you read, Kevin, and thanks for the suggestions!  I haven't heard back from you regarding the T-shirt!  Are you still doing that?  Maybe I didn't send enough info in my email...

Keep up the good work - I look forward to meeting you guys sometime!

David


----------



## itsmuggsie

Hi! My name is Margaret friend's call me Muggsie.  I'm new to the podcast and am on the boards because of it.  I'm enjoying both immensely!


----------



## solar

Hi Podcast Crew!

New fan...I was just going to listen to *maybe 1* to see if it was something I'd be interested in listening to later...I mean, I've done Dis quite a few times now and figured...eh, not sure a podcast is for me...

HAHA, 12 or 13 podcasts later, I was hooked. I knew it was bad when my husband said...

...are you still listening to those things? 

I had it on in the background while I was working for a few days...ha, he had NO idea how far reaching Dis lovers are. He's doesn't get it...but that's okay..I'll still love him even without having the Dis bug. I'm just that kind of girl. I can overlook a fault. 

Anyway, another fan...I've been on the other board for awhile, and just came out of lurker mode this year.

Cheers, Deb/solar


----------



## ChaMakay1923

Well, I'm that 5 month hump poster, lol.... (ok, so that sounded corny) anyway... been on DISBoards for, oh, IDK off the top of my head.. but I think it shows to the left, doesn't it? Gonna guess since Christmas '09. Anyway... LOVE IT!!! EXTREMELY HOOKED, to where I neglect my college work, which is SO NOT good, when I graduate this year and my reason for my vacation to Disney next year is because my graduation ceremonies take place in FL, lol. (Miami to be exact.) After my graduation, my family, I, a friend of mine and her family (9 of us) are heading to Disney for 11 days!!!! Can't wait!!!!! 

I just recently found podcasts, well no actually I've seen it on the DISBoards, but never ventured over to here.. and just yesterday, I decided.. what the hey.. check it out, see what it's all about.. and whataya know! Listened to 30 minutes of Tuesdays show, and viola! I'm hooked!!!! It was late, and I was tired or I would have listened to the whole thing.. gonna get them all in, no matter how long it takes, lol. 

Keep up the GREAT work, excellent information and funny statements, laughter  is the best medicine, or so they say, and I do believe it!


----------



## Soarin08

I just found this section of the boards (though I've been DISing for two years!) and will just jump on it, if it is okay! I'm Lyn. I am a CM with WDW (seasonal) and am a sophomore in college at BYU Idaho (as of April). Love listening to the podcast when I get a chance. Nice to meet everyone and I look forward to chatting with you all soon!


----------



## Cyrano

Nice to meet you Lyn


----------



## topolino

Hi everyone,

I'm a lifelong Disney fan, but only recently found the Dis Unplugged podcasts. Now, of course, I'm addicted.  I'm in the process of listening to every podcast.  I'm going back in time, and in the last few weeks I've listened back to every podcast till just before Bob passed away. I plan on listening back to the beginning while keeping up with all the new ones as they come out.

Anyway, I'm glad to be here. I'll probably be posting mostly on this board since I do belong to other Disney message boards but this podcast forum really brings something unique.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Hello to podcast crew and DISers
I have been on the DIS for a while... I think, and the first time that I listened to the pocast was the March 18th email session. That gentleman was so uplifting. I was able to get wind of it from my good friend *NikkiBell* who I know a few of you know well. I now listen to podcasts ony way to work and school trying to catch up on the many that I have missed out on. Keep up the good work. 

Christine


----------



## mytripsandraces

Hi all,

I discovered your podcast about 6 months ago and have been listening to it while I run on the treadmill.  I am running every Disney race this year (including the 5k fun runs), so I will be in Orlando quite often.  I have learned lots of interesting and helpful tips.  I am planning my family's reunion at Disney in December and am listening with extra care to Teresa's updates on her challenge (I posted separately about my Disney Dining Plan experience).  I learned about Grand Gatherings from you guys, too, and would love to hear more about them on the podcast.

Thank you very much for making my long runs feel short!

George (mytripsandraces)


----------



## catycatcat4

mytripsandraces said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I discovered your podcast about 6 months ago and have been listening to it while I run on the treadmill.  I am running every Disney race this year (including the 5k fun runs), so I will be in Orlando quite often.  I have learned lots of interesting and helpful tips.  I am planning my family's reunion at Disney in December and am listening with extra care to Teresa's updates on her challenge (I posted separately about my Disney Dining Plan experience).  I learned about Grand Gatherings from you guys, too, and would love to hear more about them on the podcast.
> 
> Thank you very much for making my long runs feel short!
> 
> George (mytripsandraces)


Hi george! welcome to the podcast board.


----------



## hurdlertwin

Hey all!!! 

I just wanted to say that the DIS Unplugged team is awesome!! Our class just went to WDW for a college class and got to meet with them at Ohana's and they are some of the funniest and interesting people you can meet! Thanks for starting off our trip right.  

Jeff


----------



## mytripsandraces

catycatcat4 said:


> Hi george! welcome to the podcast board.



Thanks!  I'm still learning my way around, but the search function is making it so much easier.


----------



## eeyorelvr09

Welcome to the boards, George.


----------



## jiminy.cricket

I'd visited this site on and off since my teenage years, but I recently discovered this podcast and am now addicted!  I listen to it every morning in the shower; of course, I don't get through all of it at once.  Love, love, love this show; thank you for doing it.  A member on the boards introduced me to the intro podcast.  By the way, Dave Parfitt gets some sick interviews!!  How does he do it?  I looooove Samantha Brown, by the way.


----------



## T Morrows Child

I have only been listening to the podcast for a few weeks - I found you all to be kindred in opinions and priorities!  I have a few other WDW podcast faves, but you quickly soared up to my "must listen now" list.

Plus, when Pete described Universal Studios Mgmt on this week's review of the Harry Potter land, it pretty much sealed my loyalty as a listener!  Love the conviction and eloquence! 

(That, plus your restaurant reviews have made me hungry each time.)


----------



## prattpak

T Morrows Child said:


> I have only been listening to the podcast for a few weeks - I found you all to be kindred in opinions and priorities!  I have a few other WDW podcast faves, but you quickly soared up to my "must listen now" list.
> 
> Plus, when Pete described Universal Studios Mgmt on this week's review of the Harry Potter land, it pretty much sealed my loyalty as a listener!  Love the conviction and eloquence!
> 
> (That, plus your restaurant reviews have made me hungry each time.)



I actually had to pause this podcast when Pete went on his tyrade about Universal. I could hardly breathe I was laughing so hard. 
 Pete YOU NAILED IT! 
I have downloaded most of the podcast for the year and have learned numerous new things about WDW and for that A TIP OF THE HAT to the whole team. You guys rock! Mostly the guys...kidding!!


----------



## Winni

gread to see all friends. I am new/


----------



## zulueta

Hello. I'm a newbie and my first post. Just want to say that I'm happy to find this site. I love Disneyland. I've been to Disney in Hongkong last 2009. Still exploring this site and looking forward to share more of my experience and make friends here.


----------



## delaneyc52

Hi!   I've been around the boards but finally downloaded the podcasts.  Just want you to know that I am really enjoying them...you all do a terrific show!


----------



## emma212010

Hi guys! I love the show- you all make me laugh so much and I'm always telling DBF and mom about the segments and funny things said on the podcast! I'm a relatively new listener so I've been trying to catch up on all the previous shows. I thought i would pop over and say hello and thank you all for your hard work! Oh and I just downloaded eTicket and absolutely love it!!!! Keep up the amazing work you all do!


----------



## Sherry3

Does anyone know when they begin taking reservations for next year?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Sherry3 said:


> Does anyone know when they begin taking reservations for next year?



Hi there and 

What exactly were you asking about - Adventures by Disney or a Disney park trip?


----------



## Sherry3

Hi! and thank you!  It's been a while since I've been here but it was for WDW.  I have the answer since I have gotten my quote already.  My next questions is how do I get a countdown?  I have been trying to figure it out but I'm having no luck.  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Sherry3 said:


> Hi! and thank you!  It's been a while since I've been here but it was for WDW.  I have the answer since I have gotten my quote already.  My next questions is how do I get a countdown?  I have been trying to figure it out but I'm having no luck.  Thanks in advance for the help!



Here you go! 

http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php


----------



## jlustin

Do you guys have this problem? My itunes is freaking out....


----------



## DisneyDetective

Hi Pete and the gang, just started listening to the podcast and really enjoying the laughs and the information/knowledge you guys and girls give each week! Thank You


----------



## OnceDreamer

Hey fellow DISers! New poster to the boards, but I've been a long-time listener of the podcast - makes my long commute to work bearable.  Thanks to Pete & the whole gang for great entertainment and occasional rants, and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## safetymom

OnceDreamer said:


> Hey fellow DISers! New poster to the boards, but I've been a long-time listener of the podcast - makes my long commute to work bearable.  Thanks to Pete & the whole gang for great entertainment and occasional rants, and keep up the great work!!!



Welcome to the DIS.  Thank you for listening/watching the Podcast.  

safetymom/ Kathy from the Podcast


----------



## PaulaVonSchweetz

When do podcasts upload to the DisUnplugged app?  
usually next day? 

Kind of wish it were quicker!!  
I like to listen on my drive home from work.  

Any chance?


----------



## jesswindsor

I just wanted to take the time and Thank You for the Podcasts!!!  It's really one of my favorite things to do in a week.  I even like going back and listening to the older Podcasts.  Thank You for the Great Entertainment & Information!!!


----------



## Auntie L.

jesswindsor said:


> I just wanted to take the time and Thank You for the Podcasts!!!  It's really one of my favorite things to do in a week.  I even like going back and listening to the older Podcasts.  Thank You for the Great Entertainment & Information!!!



I have to echo what you said, jesswindsor!  I love Disney, but I haven't been able to go to the parks for over 3 years.  I've had some things I needed to take care of during this time, and the Dis pod casts were such a joy for me.  As well as being VERY entertaining  and informative, the podcast team was my link to Disney World and Florida.  You guys got me through a hard time and I'm very grateful!  My situation has eased up a bit, so I'm looking forward to seeing some of the team at the NE Dis Meet.  And, I'm finally able to take a quick trip to the parks in December!!  

Thanks guys!
Linda


----------



## WDWLoveForever

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to both the podcast and the disboards (though I have known of the disboards for a long time.) 

Any tips for being a dis unplugged listener?


----------



## Minnie Yoo Hoo

Hi everyone!
I have recently been listening to the podcast at work and feel like I can call the gang friends. I have to watch myself at work when I let out a giggle from the gang's funny banter. Shaun has even peaked my interest in Universal, but I don't know if this dis-nerd is ready to take that leap yet


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Minnie Yoo Hoo said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have recently been listening to the podcast at work and feel like I can call the gang friends. I have to watch myself at work when I let out a giggle from the gang's funny banter. Shaun has even peaked my interest in Universal, but I don't know if this dis-nerd is ready to take that leap yet



 to the boards!! I hope to see you chat with us on the various threads here!


----------



## WDWLoveForever

Can anyone explain the social media aspect of the podcast? They have everyone's social media accounts... do they actually want us to follow them....or? I'm confused


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WDWLoveForever said:


> Can anyone explain the social media aspect of the podcast? They have everyone's social media accounts... do they actually want us to follow them....or? I'm confused



That's up to you! To get the most current information though, following the team would be ideal. You can also follow the official Facebook page here:

https://www.facebook.com/disunplugged


----------



## Nezbot

I am very new to this forum type community, but i have to say after a year or so watching and listening to the Dis Unplugged, i felt i had to investigate more. Having found the Dis, i find i can keep abreast of all things Disney & Universal between visits and as a Brit, travelling to the sunshine state takes a little more planning.  I really enjoy both the reporting and the infectious enthusiasm you all clearly have, this coupled with years of experience, well lets just say i am a fan.  Keep up the good work !!


----------



## FoodieFriend

Hi! just watched my first two DIS unplugged podcasts from 5/19/15 & i'm a new fan! i also loved that Pete was wearing a Kauai Coffee polo! thank you all for what you do!


----------



## BagOLaughs

I've listened to your podcast for a while now. It always makes me laugh when the 7 in 7 come along as I only tend to update my ipod podcasts once a week and then all of a sudden the ipod freaks out and like 7+ podcasts just appear on my list. 

Great show


----------



## Kim Schlauch

Hi everyone, I am so thrilled to finally be part of the forum. I have been watching all your podcasts for quite some time now and love everything about them and all the wonderful people doing them. I feel like I already know all of you. I have become Disney addict in the last couple of years and I am obsessed. Now that my husband has come aboard its makes it so much more fun. I even have my youngest daughter (Eliana 6yrs. old) wanting to move to Disney World. This will be her 4th year of going and she is so homesick for Disney when we aren't there. I love all of the information you supply us and love all of your personalities. I eagerly wait for your new podcasts to come out each week. Keep up the great work.


----------



## mickeymouseobessed

Very excited to have finally joined! Have been listening to the podcast now for about 5 months, reading the threads and for some reason never signed up till this morning! I was very proud to hear Pete stand up for his friends & coworkers. I love listening to the show! Planning a trip for next October 25th Wedding Anniversary & with listening and reading you all will help me! Last time I was @ Disney was when Epcot was just being built! Talking about Disney makes me happy! I am glad I found a Disney Home! ThankYou


----------



## SorcererHeidi

mickeymouseobessed said:


> Very excited to have finally joined! Have been listening to the podcast now for about 5 months, reading the threads and for some reason never signed up till this morning! I was very proud to hear Pete stand up for his friends & coworkers. I love listening to the show! Planning a trip for next October 25th Wedding Anniversary & with listening and reading you all will help me! Last time I was @ Disney was when Epcot was just being built! Talking about Disney makes me happy! I am glad I found a Disney Home! ThankYou


Welcome, and I hope you feel at home here!


----------



## coachjjb

Love the show. Keep it up.


----------



## arcadiandj

WebmasterPete said:


> Welcome to the offiical discussion forum for the DIS Unplugged.  For those of you not familiar with it, the DIS Unplugged Roundtable discussion is a weekly podcast/audio show that covers a wide range of topics that relate to planning a Walt Disney World, Disneyland or Disney Cruise Line vacation.  The show features 6 members of the DIS team (Pete Werner, John Magi, Corey Martin, Bob Varley, Kevin Klose and Julie Martin).   Our show airs each Tuesday and can be found at http://podcast.wdwinfo.com
> 
> While we welcome comments and discussions about our show, we ask that all topics posted here remain specific to the DIS Unplugged.
> 
> Thanks for joining us, and enjoy the show!
> 
> Pete Werner


Where can we go to discuss the Disneyland edition?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

arcadiandj said:


> Where can we go to discuss the Disneyland edition?


As far as I know, you can do it right on the DisUnplugged Podcast Forum right here.  I guess most of the posters (like myself) prefer the video edition, and don't get to DL (or as often), so they don't post much, but I don't see why you wouldn't be welcome. Especially since people do post about the Trip, and Universal editions there.


----------



## Docdoomdad

Love the Podcast! I've been listening to it for 6 months or so. I've even started watching it on you tube. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tinkerchelli

Hi Everyone, I haven't been on here since 2010, I couldn't even believe that myself until I saw it.
I just wanted to thank each of you on the team for you shows, they really help me get through most miserable days at work.
It has been a pretty rough 2 years for me. 
Pete I love your comments on the show so much, you actually make me laugh out loud at work. 
Looking forward to being on here more frequently now.
Take care and be safe and well. Love Lucille (Tinkerchelli)


----------



## JosephWDW

Today is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 day!!


----------



## lennyd

how do you start your own thread? cant find it.


----------



## WebmasterMike

lennyd said:


> how do you start your own thread? cant find it.



On a Forum's page, just hit the "Post New Thread" button to start a thread.


----------



## lennyd

thank you


----------



## Ddaba1

I'm new here but have watched a couple of your videos with my wife. Good job and very good information guys!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Ddaba1 said:


> I'm new here but have watched a couple of your videos with my wife. Good job and very good information guys!


, hope you'll enjoy the forum, and hang around!


----------



## Ddaba1




----------



## mattsnyder9

Hi, first post, found the podcast about 6 months ago thanks to YouTube video I came across. I have listened to every current podcast of 2017, however I've gone back and have been binge listening to the very beginning, the Bob days. I drive about 10 hours a day so it definitely keeps me entertained. Right now I'm in summer of 2010 and Harry Potter has just opened. However the other day I went to play where I left off and I'm not able to play the file, or any file from that time period for that matter, even ones I had already played and listened to are now unable to play. I restarted my phone, even tried on my tablet, still unable to play. Please let me know if it's just me or what the deal is, it's like watching your favorite show then missing season 3. Thanks.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

mattsnyder9 said:


> Hi, first post, found the podcast about 6 months ago thanks to YouTube video I came across. I have listened to every current podcast of 2017, however I've gone back and have been binge listening to the very beginning, the Bob days. I drive about 10 hours a day so it definitely keeps me entertained. Right now I'm in summer of 2010 and Harry Potter has just opened. However the other day I went to play where I left off and I'm not able to play the file, or any file from that time period for that matter, even ones I had already played and listened to are now unable to play. I restarted my phone, even tried on my tablet, still unable to play. Please let me know if it's just me or what the deal is, it's like watching your favorite show then missing season 3. Thanks.


Hi - Wanted to welcome you, and say I hope you find this "corner of the DIS" enjoyable.  Hopefully somebody here, or @Teleclashter can help you with the techie question.  I'm friendly and welcoming, but technically challenged.


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

I know it's 2017 and EVERYONE listens to podcasts.... well, not me. Until 2 days ago. I had never subscribed or even entertained the thought of it. But I have been sucked into the eternal Disney vacuum and can't get enough. So now when I take my afternoon run, I am listening to the Dis. Great content, great conversation and a great podcast. Thanks for doing this, can't wait for next week's!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

myheartisinFlorida said:


> I know it's 2017 and EVERYONE listens to podcasts.... well, not me. Until 2 days ago. I had never subscribed or even entertained the thought of it. But I have been sucked into the eternal Disney vacuum and can't get enough. So now when I take my afternoon run, I am listening to the Dis. Great content, great conversation and a great podcast. Thanks for doing this, can't wait for next week's!


Welcome, enjoy!


----------



## CogsworthTN

Thank you so much for this Board. You have helped my family plan amazing vacations at Disney. We love your show.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

CogsworthTN said:


> Thank you so much for this Board. You have helped my family plan amazing vacations at Disney. We love your show.


Welcome to this little corner of DISBoards, @CogsworthTN .  Hope you'll stick around!


----------



## CogsworthTN

Thank you..I don’t know what took me so long to join.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

CogsworthTN said:


> Thank you..I don’t know what took me so long to join.


Okay, I'm imagining your responses in Cogsworth's voice.


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

I have been away from the podcast for a little while (missed you guys! ) Glad to be back, but now I'm wondering where Oliver went??

Charles is doing a great job by the way, I caught the Sanaa restaurant review (love the new show idea as the food is one of my favorite parts about Disney!).


----------



## SorcererHeidi

AllthingsDisMom said:


> I have been away from the podcast for a little while (missed you guys! ) Glad to be back, but now I'm wondering where Oliver went??
> 
> Charles is doing a great job by the way, I caught the Sanaa restaurant review (love the new show idea as the food is one of my favorite parts about Disney!).


Oliver left, but you can find him on YouTube, he's still vlogging.  Matter of fact, JL and her boyfriend Tom, frequently join him (and his hubby, Spencer).  Not sure if it's against the TOS to give the You Tube channel name here, sorry.  I'm pretty sure you can easily find it on Olly's FB page.


----------



## AllthingsDisMom

Thank you SorcererHeidi!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

AllthingsDisMom said:


> Thank you SorcererHeidi!


You're very welcome, @AllthingsDisMom !  And - welcome back - the Team is bigger and better than ever before - pumping out so many shows, vlogs, all kinds of content.  I'm quite sure you'll be impressed, and have tons to enjoy!!


----------



## Jason Ballard

Thank you.  Looking forward to these


----------



## reecebrennan

Hi everyone at the DIS. I am new to your podcasts. I must say that I am 100% addicted to your shows. I absolutely love them. SO well done. Thanks for making my work days so much more enjoyable and smooth. I must admit though. Living in Michigan and 100% addicted to Universal Orlando and WDW, I am jealous that I can't be there on a daily/weekly basis  

Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## SorcererHeidi

reecebrennan said:


> Hi everyone at the DIS. I am new to your podcasts. I must say that I am 100% addicted to your shows. I absolutely love them. SO well done. Thanks for making my work days so much more enjoyable and smooth. I must admit though. Living in Michigan and 100% addicted to Universal Orlando and WDW, I am jealous that I can't be there on a daily/weekly basis
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Chris


@reecebrennan - Hi, welcome to this little corner to the internet, and the forums.  Glad you're as hooked on the DIS universe as I've been for several years, and will continue to enjoy, as I'm sure we all will!!  I spent some time out in MI in the Grand Rapids area in the past, as my ex lives out that way.


----------



## Matt_T

I've been listening to the podcasts for quite a while now but only today dropped in to the forum. Wow! Gonna take a while to sort through all this goodness! Just wanted to thank you all for the hours of enjoyment ... it's appreciated!

-- Matt


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Matt_T said:


> I've been listening to the podcasts for quite a while now but only today dropped in to the forum. Wow! Gonna take a while to sort through all this goodness! Just wanted to thank you all for the hours of enjoyment ... it's appreciated!
> 
> -- Matt


Welcome here to this little corner of the forums.


----------



## annie170

I've been posting on the DIS for at least five years, but only recently discovered the podcasts.  Needless to say, I'm addicted.  For the past three weeks I've spent every free waking hour listening to old shows and have thoroughly enjoyed every one of them.  

I get so tired of friends saying, "Your're going to Disney again!?  There are other places you can visit."  It's nice to be part of a community of like minded people.

Thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## Dream.in.dessert

love the information you guys give on your podcasts!
I listen to you guys to get through my work day! I even keep a note pad by my desk in case something pops up that I need to remember.
You are awesome!


----------



## JLoinDisney

as a big girl i have to say the "DREAM BIG PRINCESS" discussion had me in tears today... from now on ill be using that! DREAM! Big princess! hahaha omg i cannot stop laughing hahaha 

DREAM, YOU LANE BRYANT LOVING PRINCESS! AHHHHHHH yesss.... i love you guys!


----------



## FairyGrasshopper

Jubilee said:


> He's still here in spirit


Agreed!
I loved it when on one of the Podcasts Pete shared the story about Bob.  It was over the summer I believe.  It was so sweet and helped me feel more connected to the Dis as a family- real caring people.  I just love them.  Every week I don't miss it.  And now I am totally addicted to the Dis Daily Fix.  No matter what is going on in my life- I need it like a cup of coffee makes me remember to take life less seriously.


----------



## FairyGrasshopper

JeemaRee said:


> I just found the podcast on iTunes a few weeks ago and have been listening to the prior 'casts and am so proud I'm acutally into April.  I've listened to a few other Disney podcasts from other sites but this is definitely the BEST!  I laugh out loud at least once during each show and usually I'm crying because I'm laughing so hard.  Keep up the great work and I'm happy to have found such a great show!


If you love to the group- you should check out the vlogs when it's Crarg with Kylie- and Rino.  Those ones make my day!  I actually go back and watch them when I need a pick me up.  Those 3 are so fun!


----------



## Happy Artist

I'd love to see an updated review of California Grill Brunch


----------



## Albee

Hi
We enjoy listening to your shows.  Many helpful tips when planning or at WDW.  Pete touched on this a bit how WDW hands out fast passes to fix things or suppose to pacify their customers.  In, February with After Hours purchased in additional to our park hopper passes, went to the one at Animal Kingdom.  We went early to get a jump on things, figured both passes should be slick.  We went to Flight of Passage line was 45 min. Which went into a half be an hour into After hours.  That was disappointing so we went to the Dinosaur ride.  They shut that down until After Hours started, cast member told us.  So we went to Mt. Everest, I rode & 1 time was good. Hubby did not want to.   So by this time we go back to Flight of Passage.  We stood in line, got into pod area; debugged like 5 times. We are all going this is not right.  20 minutes, finally the person closest to the door went to find a cast member.  She came back the ride was broke & they never bothered to tell anyone.  So we left as they did not know how long down.  Go back to Dinosaur ride, ride that, jump in line again; that breaks down.  We try to find the treats but to no avail.  Everyone looking & upset 2 rides down.  They put the treats I. the kiddie Dino land? Nothing open there???  Go back to Everest, rode again.  Went to get a water as they said the concession there gave out the included treats.  Yes but no to the water bottle.  Same water bottle but would not give out.  Finally we heard Flight back up.  So we got to  finally ride that as why we bought extra pass, anyway.  We went a couple of times & it ended.  We stopped at guest relations & gave is fast passes.  We would have liked money back partially.  It would have made more sense, disappointing.  I wish you guys would do an After Hours show on each park, the ins - outs.  We also did the Magic Kingdom one, totally worth it.  Sorry kind of wordy, thanks again.  Pete we are also DVC owners now, looking forward to February.Thanks to your show!


----------



## Tgilman

Love the DIS Unplugged! Was wondering what everyone's ranking of the four parks would be??


----------



## AndyTwoLines

Thanks for the pod casts. They always are great to listen to, funny and give great ideas. I especially like the DVC shows, since I’m looking into buying.


----------



## Austinpowers14

Pete Werner
[/QUOTE]
dear  wbmaster  pete  i  am  looking  for  wdw  audio  from  epcot  center   ellens  engery  advneture  furture  world  west  from  2002  please  send  a  link  i  saw  disney  page  that  had  260  wdw  audio  records  can  someone  diret me  to  the mp3  page


----------

